
Ask HN: What's the best Master's degree in  security and cryptography? - senatorobama
My background is computer engineering. Anything with the word &#x27;IT&#x27; is out. I want to learn about low-level OS internals&#x2F;kernel hacking, embedded security, and cryptographic protocols&#x2F;algorithms, their hardware implementations, etc..
======
godelmachine
There's a course offered by CMU in Computer Security. You might wanna check
that.

